# husky x mal in rescue



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

went to the dogs home today (actually to walk my pup but thought i'd see if there were any shepherds in), anyways theres a 4 month old husky x mal , absolutely beautiful. i know there are a few ppl on here that deal with these breeds and wondered if anyone knew of a home for him. i feel very sory for him, especially only being 4 months old. he looked very scared and don't want this to ruin him.
any ideas????


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Need Emma and Pimp to come up with ideas for this pup. Come on girls where are you??


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

What area is he - have you got a link to the dogs home website - I could try asking about


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

stoke on trent, the phone number is 01782 304130. they don't have a web site. the poor little thing needs an exprienced home. he's very very vocal.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I will mention on the sled dog forums in case anyone knows someone wanting a pet .... not an easy mix at all and really should not be bred as they can't be raced but too much dog for an average pet owner, its a real shame - so many of them in rescue and all because someone thought the word HUSKAMUTE was cutesy  

Did he have a name?
Is it just called Stoke On Trent dogs home?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i think it's called city dogs home it's in bucknall stoke on trent,theres also another one but don't know what it's called.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Its way too far for me  as i dont drive or have transport 

hope you can get him sorted julie 

would have gladly helped out otherwise


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Have cross posted - could collect him for you EmmaJ if you want him


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oooooooo really julie ? i would gladly take him here in a heart beat 


they are such grumpy but lovable so and so's are husky x mals but i wouldn have my boy any other way 

you have a pm :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hope ya get him hun: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

will keep ya posted :2thumb:


Gonna need to get another dog crate if he is coming :lol2:

will have to rearrange the front room again :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oooooooo really julie ? i would gladly take him here in a heart beat
> 
> 
> they are such grumpy but lovable so and so's are husky x mals but i wouldn have my boy any other way
> ...


you need to be vetted by the dogs homes in stoke on trent they don't let them go other wise.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh okies then............


dont look i will be then


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oh okies then............
> 
> 
> dont look i will be then


sorry it's a shame but that's how there are and i'm sure u would have given it a great home.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

No worries : victory:


Just hope he finds a good home


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

emma if you phone the dogs home and speak to them about it maybe they will sort something out. i would def bring him up to you. don't want someone having him and then he ends up back there.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

another one emma?!?! lol
you crazy dog lady!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I would do that i dont mind just noway i can get to them to meet them face to face 

i have plenty enough experience lol i have 3 huskies an a mal x husky already lol 


i will give them a call tomorrow and see what they say : victory:


was just the way that linda said it as if that was it end of the line no way 


i can understand a vetting process but if there is a knowledgeable home there willing to take him in an people willing to get him to me then i cant see a problem 

but suppose not everyone see it that way like me :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> another one shell!?!?! lol
> you crazy dog lady!


Im Emma....... gina lol :lol2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Im Emma....... gina lol :lol2::lol2:


whoops thats what i ment *sniff* lol

your still crazy, just not as crazy as me!!! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> whoops thats what i ment *sniff* lol
> 
> your still crazy, just not as crazy as me!!! lol


 
LOL im confused enough as it is woman dont confuse me no more :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> I would do that i dont mind just noway i can get to them to meet them face to face
> 
> i have plenty enough experience lol i have 3 huskies an a mal x husky already lol
> 
> ...


let me know how it goes and fingers crossed. if you do need him bringing up just let me know. would love to see him go to a pack


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

basky said:


> let me know how it goes and fingers crossed. if you do need him bringing up just let me know. would love to see him go to a pack


 
I deffo will do hun 

will give them call in the morning when i have done the school run and sorted my lot out lol 

will keep ya posted and have my fingers crossed too 

:2thumb:


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

sorry may sound daft but whats a mal?

ive got a rottweiler so not too clued up on sled breeds


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

an alaskan malamute 

its a siberian husky crossed with an alaskan malamute


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

good luck i hope i'm wrong.:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:rotfl::rotfl:Emmas not got as many dogs as me just yet:lol2: Not far off though:whistling2:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

how did it go em?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Emmas not got as many dogs as me just yet:lol2: Not far off though:whistling2:


lol :>


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

basky said:


> how did it go em?


 
you have a pm hun :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> you have a pm hun :2thumb:


thats not fair we all want to know lol :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

people will know tomorrow night the outcome of any phone convos to the homing centre :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> people will know tomorrow night the outcome of any phone convos to the homing centre :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


oi i want a pm too:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed for ya Hun:2thumb:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

fingers crossed here too :thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know i have all fingers an toes an crossed all the dogs paws too :lol2::lol2:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Aww i have a feeling its good news, well i hope so anyway. hope it all goes well for you emma and doggie is in his new home with you soon : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you hun 

i hope so too :flrt::flrt::flrt:

i have some grate people on my side with me so hope they can work their magic for this lil boy :flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

tell tell!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought with some rescues a home check was needed, but alot say references are acceptable. So vet reference for one could help? Fingers crossed hun, the dog would be in brilliant hands with you.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I really hope you get the little one Emma.

Its not exactly a rescue more like a pound as they take in the local strays and rehome Katie (From what I remember from dealing with them in the past)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Fingers Crossed Emma. Hope he does come to you.

Loads advertised all over at the mo. Seems Snowdogs put a big demand for breeds people couldn't cope with.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our local pound doesnt even do home checks or neutering, they even rehome pregnant animals and tell you to bring the offspring back at 6 weeks old.They issue credit notes for returned animals too. Last year they were on the news due to allegations which were true but still they carry on.Horrid horrid place


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any news yet:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

we are still trying to get intouch with the rescue home.........everytime julie calls they just ring an ring with no answer


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

any luck yet?


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

They want to sell him rather than hand him over


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

great news, long story but i've got the money for you. was donated from a lovely lady today at work. i will go t the dogs home tomorrow and walk him. can julie sort it out????


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

basky said:


> great news, long story but i've got the money for you. was donated from a lovely lady today at work. i will go t the dogs home tomorrow and walk him. can julie sort it out????


 
really you have sorted it ?

OMG if you give me your number in pm i will text julie and ask her to call you hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Sending PM to Basky - can pick him up next week


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you soooooooooooo much basky and julie :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Thank you soooooooooooo much basky and julie :flrt::flrt::flrt:


awwww getting a new arrival hun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ami_j said:


> awwww getting a new arrival hun


 
if everything goes to plan for us all yeps :flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> if everything goes to plan for us all yeps :flrt::flrt::lol2:


YAYYY! thats how many now hehe 
good on you helping the lil guy hun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

if he comes and joins will be 8 im catching up to shell :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> if he comes and joins will be 8 im catching up to shell :lol2:


 awwww lol ive got enough with one


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

to behonest i find it a hell of alot easier with a bigger pack they entertain each other and dont rely on me for attention all the time lol 

it dont feel like i have 7 here most of the time though i do have my days where i think arrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhh why LOL but dont we all hey haha


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> to behonest i find it a hell of alot easier with a bigger pack they entertain each other and dont rely on me for attention all the time lol
> 
> it dont feel like i have 7 here most of the time though i do have my days where i think arrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhh why LOL but dont we all hey haha


lol mine hates other dogs so would be nothing but trouble...unless they were girlies lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i will have 4 of each sex if lil man joins us :flrt:

i have 4 girls the 2 huskies, rottie an springer and 3 boys at the mo husky, mal x husky an the staffy 

by they way all of which are spayed or done other than husky girl she aint had her 1st season yet and staffy boy who is booked in to do in a fortnight : victory:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> i will have 4 of each sex if lil man joins us :flrt:
> 
> i have 4 girls the 2 huskies, rottie an springer and 3 boys at the mo husky, mal x husky an the staffy
> 
> by they way all of which are spayed or done other than husky girl she aint had her 1st season yet and staffy boy who is booked in to do in a fortnight : victory:


lol bet you have fun at walk time


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ami_j said:


> lol bet you have fun at walk time


 
put it this way now i have stopped smoking im ubber fit :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> put it this way now i have stopped smoking im ubber fit :lol2:


 hehe :lol2: you need to do another pic thread of everyone


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeps i definately will do my album of dawgies :lol2:


they are all so pleasant tonight an have the burps i have candles burning they stink so bad :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeps i definately will do my album of dawgies :lol2:
> 
> 
> they are all so pleasant tonight an have the burps i have candles burning they stink so bad :lol2:


 LMAO hehe awwww


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bum burps are the best:lol2: Wow you given up smoking and theres me thinking I will have to start again:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Bum burps are the best:lol2: Wow you given up smoking and theres me thinking I will have to start again:lol2:


 
yeps was a week on tues since i last had a *** :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I gave up 2 years ago and have had nowt but illness since, who says smoking makes ya fitter. Its B:censor:s:censor:t:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I gave up 2 years ago and have had nowt but illness since, who says smoking makes ya fitter. Its B:censor:s:censor:t


 
argggggggggggh no dont say that im hoping that wont happen to me :lol2:

i am asthmatic an aint been using my inhalers for the last week as my chest aint weezy no more from smoking lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Good luck with getting the doggy


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you hun : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hun are you not getting the older girl then??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Hun are you not getting the older girl then??


yeps sure am when we get more info on her and sorted out : victory:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

ooo So that'll be 9 dogs then?? lol 1 more and you'll match me. Sadly you don't get a prize :lol2: Just more sh*t to pick up :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> ooo So that'll be 9 dogs then?? lol 1 more and you'll match me. Sadly you don't get a prize :lol2: Just more sh*t to pick up :lol2:


 
LOL yips sure will wont i hee hee ah im not bothered about a prize a certificate will do :lol2::lol2:

yeah i have decided im through with people well most people anyways an just gonna live for my son and animals now :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have 11 dogs so nearly there Emma :lol2: I used to have 13 but old age has taken 2 of them RIP. Im not getting any more at the min as Im 49 now and have to think of the future:whip: Maybe in time I will get a small Jack cross as I really miss Murdock, he was a JRT cross Cavalier:flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL yips sure will wont i hee hee ah im not bothered about a prize a certificate will do :lol2::lol2:
> 
> yeah i have decided im through with people well most people anyways an just gonna live for my son and animals now :no1:


U go girl : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dont blame you Emm animals are so much more loyal :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I have 11 dogs so nearly there Emma :lol2: I used to have 13 but old age has taken 2 of them RIP. Im not getting any more at the min as Im 49 now and have to think of the future:whip: Maybe in time I will get a small Jack cross as I really miss Murdock, he was a JRT cross Cavalier:flrt:


Aye i am that lol 

awwwwww well they had fab lives with you the ones that have passed hun 

i know what you mean these will be the last 2 cos i have to think the same way too i know im 30 but i have to think long term too :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> U go girl : victory:


Oh i deffo will :2thumb:



Shell195 said:


> Dont blame you Emm animals are so much more loyal :flrt:


yeps tell me about it i would rather have my dogs in my life than a man anyday LOL


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

just curious, those of you with 10ish dogs, do you walk them all at the same time? are they all in the house? ive got 3 and thats hard work....your all mad


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

basky said:


> just curious, those of you with 10ish dogs, do you walk them all at the same time? are they all in the house? ive got 3 and thats hard work....your all mad


Erm no, imagine 10 at once :lol2:. I back onto Parkland so most exercise is free running play. Yes all mine live in the house(Emmas do to) and 8 come to bed with us :whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

basky said:


> just curious, those of you with 10ish dogs, do you walk them all at the same time? are they all in the house? ive got 3 and thats hard work....your all mad


 
Well, Speaking as a person with 10 dogs! lol It's bloody hard work.

5 in kennels, Northern Inuit dogs (kennels you say, yeah, Designer Kennels cost £6k for 5!)
and 5 in the house, 3 Northern Inuit, 1 Springer Spanial and 1 staff x collie.

It is hard work and not all get walks (Logan has issues due to losing 10 inches of bowel. Wayakin will only come out for shows. She refuses to go out for walks at all unless it's a show (fecking diva dog)
and I do have 150ft garden aswell which the wreck by charging up and down it ripping up what was once grass.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hi*

emmaj i hope you get him they must call you the wolf lady where you live , keep your ears open i you hear of one that may suit my place but doffo not a husky or any crazy breed lol 

god you are crazy 9 dogs!:lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

mellinda is that a wind up


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

basky said:


> just curious, those of you with 10ish dogs, do you walk them all at the same time? are they all in the house? ive got 3 and thats hard work....your all mad


 
Aye all mine live in the house lol only have 7 here at mo .........i walk them all together now lol not on my own haha my dad takes us down to the local park every night for a couple of hours so they can all run off lead in the enclosed basketball court safely and we take them down every sat an sunday for a good 4 + hours running round sesh and i will take them in pairs for a 20 min walk through day : victory:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hi*



Mrs dirtydozen said:


> mellinda is that a wind up


nope have i missed something ?


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*wow*



Emmaj said:


> Aye all mine live in the house lol only have 7 here at mo .........i walk them all together now lol not on my own haha my dad takes us down to the local park every night for a couple of hours so they can all run off lead in the enclosed basketball court safely and we take them down every sat an sunday for a good 4 + hours running round sesh and i will take them in pairs for a 20 min walk through day : victory:


i should come around yours i would loose some weight walking that lot well them walking me :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> i should come around yours i would loose some weight walking that lot well them walking me :lol2:


 
LOL thats how i lost all mine to start with :lol2:

never a dull moment in my house with dogs an skunks running riot :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

basky said:


> just curious, those of you with 10ish dogs, do you walk them all at the same time? are they all in the house? ive got 3 and thats hard work....your all mad


 Well, we "only" have 5 and thats hard enough work.
The dogs all have an ourdoor compound behind our kitchen (12ftx9ft) and the use of one of the boxes over in our barn (12ftx12ft) when we are not at home, or when we have guests over. But the rest of the time, they have run of the house (except the kitchen). They all spend the night in the bedroom too, which is where dinner is also held for them, and where their water bowls live.
As for walking, we walk the 2 malamutes (gaia and sky) together, then the husky (juno) and the GSDxHusky(luna) together. The schipperkee doesnt get proper walks to be honest, she'd much rather sleep on the sofa now, and given her age, we wont deny her that now, if she shows interest in coming for a walk, she'll get taken, but otherwise she gets left in the house.
They have full use of the forest(garden lol), and we have an 8acre field next to us which they also get the full use of, along with the occasional use of timberwolfs garden when they get to play with her 3 dogs.
To be honest, ours dont get walks every night either, as they tend to burn off a lot of energy in the barn or compound playing with each other, but the walk they do get is about a 40 min walk.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Please take your personal comments to pm... or even better still put anyone who you feel makes you want to make derogatory, personal comments on ignore.

Any further personal comments will incur infractions.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

bad news....he's gone 
just hope he's gone to the right home and not just someone that thinks he's a cute puppy. 
nearly came home with another gsd tut tut


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

oh well good luck and hope he is in his forever home :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

There will be more Emma it sadly wasnt meant to be. You still got the older girl coming though so not all bad news:2thumb:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh noo - well I hope he has gone somewhere appropriate


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nopes wasnt ment to be on both counts Nana thankfully is going back to her previous owners so a definate happy ending for her :flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Nopes wasnt ment to be on both counts Nana thankfully is going back to her previous owners so a definate happy ending for her :flrt:


 awwwww well hopefully they both have nice homes and i bet there will be others needing your care hun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Im sure there will be and my door is open to them : victory:


----------

